# 1 year 2month transformation



## ksrcrider (Feb 4, 2013)

All natural.. No supplements, not even protein powder.


----------



## The Frezdo (Mar 3, 2013)

Spill the beens. Howd you do it?


----------



## nsp (Mar 3, 2013)

Great progress brother.


----------



## gamma (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice man keep up the good work .


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## andykalis (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi

Really very nice job. How to do it in very short time (1 year and 2 months)


----------



## shizit (Mar 7, 2013)

fantastic job brother. leaned out like crazy. keep it up


----------



## bjg (Mar 7, 2013)

good job ..no need for any supplement or steroids to accomplish a very muscular physique ......it just needs more time and dedication.


----------



## ksrcrider (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is some updated pictures.. Started taking Iso-100 whey protein, casein protein, lipo 6 black and creatine... Also doing the leangains diet..


----------



## ksrcrider (Mar 7, 2013)

Staying Consistent with a diet.. I used a 40% protein 35% fat and 25% carb ratio.. started at 2500 calories and now down to 1960 a day.. I track my food with ifitnesspal and weight out my food.. I do a push/pull routine and HIIT training 2x a week.. 



andykalis said:


> Hi
> 
> Really very nice job. How to do it in very short time (1 year and 2 months)


----------



## bjg (Mar 8, 2013)

i would not take lipo 6 for a long time and i would drop the creatine it is useless and harmful in the long run.


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 8, 2013)

NICE work congrats on the drive and dedication !


----------



## ksrcrider (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol useless haha ok man.. Creatine is the safest supplement out there.. Has been researched thousands of times.. The only thing creatine does is make your muscles absorb more water, which last time i checked is a good thing.. I have got awesome gains off creatine.. I will continue to take it.. Sorry if you had a bad experience with it.. The lipo 6 is almost gone and probably wont take it anymore as i dont really noticed an impact.. 



bjg said:


> i would not take lipo 6 for a long time and i would drop the creatine it is useless and harmful in the long run.


----------



## ksrcrider (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you.. Its been a journey i must say. lots of trial and error and experimenting different diets, work outs.. I found something that works for me... Staying consistent is the key to great results over time.. 



lilgumby said:


> NICE work congrats on the drive and dedication !


----------



## bjg (Mar 9, 2013)

you can get the same gains without creatine trust me, you just need a reason to motivate you , you found it in creatine, you can find it in something else ,it is all in your head, it is surely not the creatine. excess of creatine  is not harmful in the short run but years of creatine are bad news for the kidneys. ASk your doctor about it , there is no loss by asking your doctor instead of asking friends.


----------



## ksrcrider (Mar 10, 2013)

LOL ok dude.. My motivation to loss all the weight was my son being born, and the doctor telling me i was going to have a heart attack by my mid 30's


----------



## bjg (Mar 10, 2013)

^^^then congratulations on your son !


----------



## ksrcrider (Apr 25, 2013)

Little up date. Im thinking im around 13 %body fat


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice work man but no where close to 13% check out this picture . Its pretty accurate on what people look like at what body fat percent


----------



## ksrcrider (Apr 25, 2013)

That thumb nail can give you an idea but is no where close to being accurate. 3 months ago I got skin fold test down and I was at 17.3%  which is the picture of me on the left. If im not in the high 13's then im somewhere in the 14's


----------



## longworthb (Apr 26, 2013)

Very impressive bro. Solid work. Keep it up


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 28, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> That thumb nail can give you an idea but is no where close to being accurate. 3 months ago I got skin fold test down and I was at 17.3%  which is the picture of me on the left. If im not in the high 13's then im somewhere in the 14's



 BULLSHIT !  That thumb nail is accurate believe what u want . That comes from a highly respected forum with pros and top competitors who say thats very close . Ive been around this shit for over 25 years and you new guys need to learn a thing or two


----------



## ksrcrider (Apr 28, 2013)

LOl calm down. there guy in the picture that says 20% body fat you can see abs on him hahah ya ok. the only pictures that are believable are from 12% and down. You typically see abs at 12% and lower. But you can believe a picture you found on the internet and I will believe the skin fold tests I get down every 3 months from a professional.


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 28, 2013)

You think thats abs in the 20 % pic LMAO, Thats FAT yeah you can see outline but thats 100% fat


----------



## Z82 (Apr 28, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> Little up date. Im thinking im around 13 %body fat



Your back double bi shot is impressive bro. If your pic on left is 17% from skin fold, im gonna guess pic on right is closer to low 15%. Good job, keep it up.


----------



## ReadyFW (Apr 28, 2013)

Keep the good job bro


----------



## ksrcrider (Apr 28, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> You think thats abs in the 20 % pic LMAO, Thats FAT yeah you can see outline but thats 100% fat



Well duh I know its not full blown abs.. But if you zoom in on the picture you can see the guys outline of abs. At 20% you shouldn't even be able to see an outline of abs yet.


----------



## ksrcrider (Apr 28, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Your back double bi shot is impressive bro. If your pic on left is 17% from skin fold, im gonna guess pic on right is closer to low 15%. Good job, keep it up.



Ya im guessing low 15 sounds about right. in a few months im going to get another skin fold test done. in the mean time I used my electronic hand grip fat tester and this morning it said 14.9 %


----------



## harmanrainu (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow awesome man!
loved to see your spirit to get huge!


----------



## ksrcrider (May 28, 2013)

little update. 17 months in now. Weight 177lbs


----------



## OTG85 (May 28, 2013)

I think you sauced now


----------



## jfiftyone (May 28, 2013)

Awesome job


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 28, 2013)

This is truly inspirational. I am so proud of you for changing your life and your body. You look great what is your secret to success>? How did you do it? What supplements did you  take to achieve this? Just wondering what you did to achieve this. Please let me know and PM me diet and nutrition info also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drew83 (May 28, 2013)

awesome work bro! you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## ksrcrider (May 29, 2013)

Thank you. only supplement I take is whey protein. I usually have a whey protein shake with frozen strawberries in the morning. Otherwise I get all my nutrition from food. lean meats, veggies and fruits. Its all about carb timing. You need some carbs in the morning, before you work out and after. I do a push/pull routine and 3x a week cardio. Usually run about 7 miles a week. 





MuscleGauge1 said:


> This is truly inspirational. I am so proud of you for changing your life and your body. You look great what is your secret to success>? How did you do it? What supplements did you  take to achieve this? Just wondering what you did to achieve this. Please let me know and PM me diet and nutrition info also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 69ingchipmunks (May 31, 2013)

From bulkin' to shreddin'. Nice work fella!


----------



## ksrcrider (May 31, 2013)

lol I was never bulking I was just fat from a poor diet


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 5, 2013)

oh! wow what you have got to get up to that level just in one year .. perhaps I'm counting low or you have done above expectations..


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 5, 2013)

Youre a beast!


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice job on sticking to it.


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 7, 2013)

bjg said:


> you can get the same gains without creatine trust me, you just need a reason to motivate you , you found it in creatine, you can find it in something else ,it is all in your head, it is surely not the creatine. excess of creatine  is not harmful in the short run but years of creatine are bad news for the kidneys. ASk your doctor about it , there is no loss by asking your doctor instead of asking friends.



I think you are confusing creatine with creatinine which is a waste byproduct common among anyone who trains hard no matter if they take creatine or not.


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 7, 2013)

Powermaster said:


> I think you are confusing creatine with creatinine which is a waste byproduct common among anyone who trains hard no matter if they take creatine or not.



A fact lost on most of these people. Its amazing how creatine is still a victim of completely baseless rumors perpetuated by people who want so bad to offer advice yo anyone inexperienced enough to listen.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grunt03 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice


----------



## ksrcrider (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## mber (Jun 9, 2013)

Good job the Average Joe!


----------



## jfiftyone (Jun 9, 2013)

Keep it up its good motivation


----------



## ksrcrider (Jun 22, 2013)

one month of progress from the diet I have created for myself. 10lbs lost and 3 inches of my midsection


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

Getting jerked bro. No doubt


----------



## ksrcrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks man. 





theCaptn' said:


> Getting jerked bro. No doubt


----------



## LCSULLA (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome job, man.


----------



## Ronnie81 (Jun 22, 2013)

Good job bro came along way


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 25, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> one month of progress from the diet I have created for myself. 10lbs lost and 3 inches of my midsection


  Post up the diet!


----------



## ksrcrider (Jun 25, 2013)

This is everyday: 
Breakfast: 2 scoops of whey protein, 1 serving of mixed frozen fruit, 1 cup skim milk blended all together. 1 serving of mixed nuts. 

calories 670 
protein 66g 
carbs 50g 
fat 28g 
fiber 7 

lunch: 
1 serving 2% low fat cottage cheese 
2 torilla carb balance- whole wheat wraps with 8 ounces skinless boneless chicken 
1 serving natural peanut butter 

calories 720 
protein 68g 
carbs 43g 
fat 29g 
fiber 28g 

Dinner: 
7.2 ounces boneless skinless chicken 
9 ounces of carrots steamed 
6 ounces of broccoli steamed 
1 serving smart balance butter 

calories 531 
protein 43g 
carbs 34g 
fat 27g 
fiber 10g 

1921 calories 
protein 177g 
carbs 127g 
fat 84g 
fiber 45g 

my per work out is not included in the list. I basically eat some fast absorbing carbs such as a small amount of candy or chips and little bit of protein 30min before I work out. 

Dinners are always different, that was just a sample of a dinner I had. but I always include some kind of lean meat and veggies. 

My breakfast and lunch is always the same everyday. I pre make all my breakfast and lunches for the whole week.


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 27, 2013)

you are going hard to harder day by day and as a result getting lean to leaner day by day...


----------



## ksrcrider (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## jfiftyone (Jul 8, 2013)

Simply amazing


----------



## kboy (Jul 19, 2013)

"You are your maker" keep grindding until the wheels fall off brotha.


----------



## Ryano (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking great man, congrats on the transformation


----------



## Jayluna (Jul 31, 2013)

Crazy transformation bro keep it up


----------



## ksrcrider (Aug 6, 2013)

heres an update on my progress


----------



## liftedonce (Aug 10, 2013)

Sick progress.


----------



## ksrcrider (Sep 3, 2013)

Current weight 171.5, still need to lose some weight. Hopefully ill be stage ready in 10 weeks. First show. Body fat I'm guess high 10's right now


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 3, 2013)

Unless you have fat legs, you are currently 7-8% bodyfat but holding water.


----------



## ksrcrider (Sep 3, 2013)

I still need to do a carb depletion and what not. So that should draw a lot of water out of my skin and back into my muscles. I didn't think I was that low in body fat. lol my legs arnt fat at all.


----------



## RoidsR4m3 (Sep 7, 2013)

This is nothing short of impressive. Congratulations brother, this is an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## XXL (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm just dumbfounded. That's amazing. Excellent job.


----------



## ksrcrider (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you guys.. It started out as just to lose weight in the beginning and just get healthy. as the months went on, I really started loving it. I figured out what worked for me and set aside all the "BroScience" that I was once trying to go off of. did my far share of research and trial and error. Picked a ratio of protein,carbs, and fats and just stuck with it. I stay consistent with things and getting great results.. Thank you guys again for the positive feed back. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 7, 2013)

Great transformation bro. Very impressive.


----------



## jfiftyone (Sep 7, 2013)

Keep it up you made it this far

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tools2020 (Feb 9, 2014)

Good progress man! You're getting super cut, keep it up.


----------



## Jaws55 (Feb 9, 2014)

You're a huge inspiration OP. Keep up the great work!


----------



## evoltwins (Feb 20, 2014)

wicked awesome


----------



## FitnessSage (Feb 23, 2014)

That is pretty amazing. I'd like to see my father change like that! Well, he doesn't have to get all ripped, but just lose the belly... I sent him your pics, maybe it will motivate him to get off the couch.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 23, 2014)

sick work bro this is aweosme and inspirational!


----------



## chafere (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice job man. This is inspiring.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice work man! 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## glutezbrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Lookin good OP!


----------



## Conceal30 (Nov 26, 2014)

you sir have inspired me. what an amazing read this post is. to watch you go from pudgy to lean and mean is nothing short of amazing. thank you very very much for sharing with us.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 27, 2014)

I dont care what you're doing or how you do it. It's working for you and that's all that matters. I too believe consistency is key. Keep up the good work brother. You should be proud.


----------



## sneedham (Nov 27, 2014)

I have to say great job bro.....


----------



## Greedy (Dec 1, 2014)

he was 171 in this pict? thats impressive... wonder hows his legs then lol


----------



## ksrcrider (Dec 1, 2014)

Greddy there's a pic on page 2 all the way at the bottom of my legs


----------



## Greedy (Dec 2, 2014)

suprised you actually wrote back lol you look alot heavier than 171 forsure, whats your height?


----------



## dagambd (Dec 2, 2014)

Legs are on page 6 which is the same as page 2 only it isn't. Lol


----------



## ksrcrider (Dec 2, 2014)

Greedy I'm 5'8


----------



## Greedy (Dec 2, 2014)

ksrcrider said:


> Greedy I'm 5'8


 strong arms and delts bud


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 17, 2015)

wow. a big change! nice job man !


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 17, 2015)

good job! bro. keep it up!


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Good job


----------



## MuscleMan33 (May 10, 2016)

Wow, I'm ipressed! Good job man


----------

